# any mono users left



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

All this talk about braid has me feeling very behind in the times. On my two trolling rods I use 12 lb stren magnathin.
And on my spinning reels I use 8 lb stren magnathin. 
I recently had a spinning reel spooled while snagged trolling with it(stupit me i know, was catching small fish and looking for a fight). And went to gander to get some more magnathin and they no longer carry it,no big deal just had them spool up 6 lb trilene xt until i get my magnathin oredered from bass pros.. Well i used it and man imo it dont compare to my magnathin. Its got more memory and just dont feel right or as strong.
Ive used pline xxx in 8 and 6 lb, and id have to say its my fall back mono but not my favorite, it also devolped a bad memory but took some time fishing in cold weather to develop it.
I have a spool of 12 lb power pro braid im putting on my spare spool this fall for light jigs and twister but will have my swimbait and jerkbait rod spooled with the mono still! LOL I guess im just a stubborn person!

Any others out there still go with primarly mono when fishing? If so whatchya useing? Does anyone else like the stren magnathin as much as I do???


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

I really like the trilene Sensation. Tried braided and didn't care for it. The only time I've had real issues with memory is if I leave the line on too long or I get too deep into the spool.

I fish the Maumee walleye run and trust me, at least up there, the mono v braided debate is still being argued.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I've alway liked the blue Stren in particular for live bait as its easy for line-watching. I'm going to test out Stren 100% Fluro and some Fireline braid this week on some Canadian fish ( I hope). I tried some spiderwire anf gorilla braid years ago and didn't really care for it on my spinning reel but the heavier stuff was ok for the casting reel.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I stick with original clear 10 lb. Stren. I've tried Trilene, Spiderwire, and a few others but still prefer Stren.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ive tried braid and flouro and im back now to P-line flouroclear(mono with flouro coating) And BPS excel(3000 yards for 12 bucks). I think p-line is considered mono... anyway it has low memory/low visibility and works well. I liked the sensitivity of braid, but had a tough time adjusting to the no stetch and lost some good fish with that lack of play. I must have tried the wrong kind of flouro, but i hated that stuff, it wanted to jump the spool before id even cast. So im back to mono... keepin it old school.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't use braid at all, don't like how it casts, or sounds running through my rod guides. I use mono on my cat rods, and floro on my bass rods.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I use mono on most of my baitcasters. Good ol cheapo Eagle Claw 15lb. The reason i use on baitcasters is so when i get a bad ratsnest its no big deal to cut it all out and start fresh because its so cheap. Even with no ratsnest i change the mono every 3rd or 4th trip which i can do in a week sometimes. I prefer mono for topwater because the braid is too limp and drags the nose down on those lures. I also prefer mono for bottom bouncing on Erie because the stretch is a shock absorber for big hits. I also use mono on 1 spinning reel when casting Erie Dearies all day but scale down to 10lb for that.

I tried flouro several times and hated it. As mentioned below its so springy it just would jump off my spool as soon as i opened the bail. After getting broken off by a 1lb bass using 10lb brand New flouro i was done using it forever. Imo its not a perfect product until they can manufacture it to lay down better on the spool. I only use it for an 18-24" leader for braid when Im bassin' and i have no doubt its improved my yield incredibly. This is the first year I've tried a leader bassin' and its paid off.

Now when i try to use straight mono on a spinning reel when bassin' its got soooooo much stretch it feels like Im fishing with a rubber band. 

I really hope they do come out with a super clear line like flouro with no stretch like flouro but with incredible strength ob small diameter like braid. I tried the Fireline Crystal and what a buncha bunk that is. Its not clear at all its solid white. Its like fishing with kite string. Here i thought it'd be harder for the fish to see than regular braid but imo its much easier for them to see being white. Imo its false advertising by making us believe its a clear braid when its not clear at all!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

JSykes3 said:


> I stick with original clear 10 lb. Stren. I've tried Trilene, Spiderwire, and a few others but still prefer Stren.


 Try out the magnathin its great stuff, think its the same price as original to.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I only use mono when I'm fishing top water baits, or suspending jerk baits. I only use braid if I am flipping or pitching heavy cover, or if I am fishing a hollow bodied frog over heavy weeds. I use fluorocarbon for pretty much everything else. Every line has its' benefits and draw backs. There is no such thing as the perfect all around line. The type of tackle you're using, the technique you're using, and the location of the fish you are trying to catch are the things that determine what kind of line is the best line to use.


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

Bassbme said:


> I only use mono when I'm fishing top water baits, or suspending jerk baits. I only use braid if I am flipping or pitching heavy cover, or if I am fishing a hollow bodied frog over heavy weeds. I use fluorocarbon for pretty much everything else. Every line has its' benefits and draw backs. There is no such thing as the perfect all around line. The type of tackle you're using, the technique you're using, and the location of the fish you are trying to catch are the things that determine what kind of line is the best line to use.


I'm with you! I only use mono on my small topwater and jerkbait setup. I've grown to love Sunline Super Natural mono.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

''There is no such thing as the perfect all around line. ''

LOL except stren magnathin. seriously though I know different lines are tools and each has there time to shine. But for me braid and flouro just dont get that opurtinity to shine.

I dont feel like I catch less fish because of it though. Also dont do much bass fishing other then creeks and ponds, so im usualy not gonna thow baits into the thick stuff. and if I did i would def. put on some thick old braid..


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

thelatrobe33 said:


> I'm with you! I only use mono on my small topwater and jerkbait setup. I've grown to love Sunline Super Natural mono.


x3 Sunline Super Natural is the bomb for topwater and jerkbaits. I have #20 for shallow cranks too.

If someone has never used SN - look at the diameter and adjust accordingly!


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Tokugawa said:


> x3 Sunline Super Natural is the bomb for topwater and jerkbaits. I have #20 for shallow cranks too.
> 
> If someone has never used SN - look at the diameter and adjust accordingly!


I've been fishing Super Natural for 3 weeks now. Absolutely the greatest mono made hands down. I wish it was more readily available in my area that's for sure.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I like fireline when the bite is soft and I need more sensitivity but found that the sufix lines are a good mono and the memory is null. Better than the trilene but check it out for yourself it all depends on the user and the application best of luck

promag


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm really liking the new Suffix I put on. Very nice line for a great price.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Tokugawa said:


> x3 Sunline Super Natural is the bomb for topwater and jerkbaits. I have #20 for shallow cranks too.
> 
> If someone has never used SN - look at the diameter and adjust accordingly!


I'm just curious. I was looking at the Super Natural on the Tackle Warehouse website and while reading the reviews a few of the people said they had problems with it breaking on hook sets. I'm just curious if you or anyone else that you know has had that problem? I ended up going with Seguar's Senshi mono and I like it, but it has a fluorescent blue glow to it that I don't like. (I didn't notice it at Land Big Fish when I bought it) Like I said, I'm just curious if you have had any problems with it.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Bassbme said:


> I'm just curious. I was looking at the Super Natural on the Tackle Warehouse website and while reading the reviews a few of the people said they had problems with it breaking on hook sets. I'm just curious if you or anyone else that you know has had that problem? I ended up going with Seguar's Senshi mono and I like it, but it has a fluorescent blue glow to it that I don't like. (I didn't notice it at Land Big Fish when I bought it) Like I said, I'm just curious if you have had any problems with it.


The only time I had breakage was when I was using #20 for swimbaits. Then I realized the #20 is the same diameter as most #14. DOH!

Most of those people probably needed to re-tie and did not. 

It is a class rated line...that's why I made my comment about diameter.


----------



## OhioCatter (Feb 26, 2012)

All my reels are spooled with Ande's Monster yellow mono. This stuff is the bomb. It's a little on the pricey but more than worth it. It runs about $44.00 for 1800yds.


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

8-12# Cajun Red Cast line, best mono for around $5 a spool I have seen.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i use mono for most of my fishing. i just use trilene xl. it works good for me and i,ve been fishing it for over 30 yrs. now there is times for braid and i do use a floro leader when fishing heavy braid. but i use braid for my divers on erie. and i like to use 15 lb braid for night fishing walleyes. and i use it for fishing the bridges in the icu in ft pierce fl. and i used it for bass fishing heavy cover, no leader or nothing, it worked great. but i use mone for everything elce. when im jig fishing crappie i like to use a 4# to 6#. then when im trolling local waters for whatever bites, i like to step up to 8# then when im fishing my riggers on erie i like to use about 17#. it doesnt seem to stop the eyes from hitting on the heavy line. i think there is a time and place for all of them.
sherman


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Don't care for braid at all, except on my bottom rods for the ocean....where you need to get fish off the bottom and away from there holes....mono is all I will ever need and like the forgiveness of it with the stretch


----------

